# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Kuljettajarahastus

## kuukanko

> Kuljettajarahastus loppuu kuitenkin 2007.


Onko tästä olemassa vielä mitään päätöksiä vai onko kyse vasta suunnitelmasta?

Webissä on ainakin näkynyt jo kuva Nr:ään asennetusta lipunmyyntiautomaatin prototyypistä, joten teknisesti kaikki mahdollisuudet kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumiseen on olemassa.

----------


## kuukanko

Liikennepeili 3/2005:ssä Seppo Vepsäläinen kertoo, että ratikoiden kuljettajarahastuksen lopettaminen on suunniteltu tämän vuosikymmenen loppuun.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Mikäli kuljettajarahastuksesta luovutaan ja päädytään koneisiin, niin olisi ensisijaisen tärkeää, että koneitten lippuvalikoima olisi mahdollisiman suppea. Muuten koneen ääressä käy sellainen kuhina ja touhotus, ettei uudistus palvele ketään. Mieluiten siis vain kertalippuja myyntiin. Suomessa, jossa matkustetaan erittäin paljon kausi- ja muilla alennuslipuilla, koneet todennäköisesti oikeasti nopeuttavatkin vaunujen kulkua.Onko kuljettarahastuksesta ajateltu luopua myös linja-autoissa? Eikös se nykyisten matkakorttien aikana olisi helpommin tehtävissä kuin pahvilippujen aikana? Vai tarkoittaako avorahastus automaattisesti tarkastajien lisäämistä ja näin ollen kulujen kohoamista?

----------


## kuukanko

Entinen raitiovaununkuljettaja Tapio Havasto on tehnyt valtuustoaloitteen kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumisesta. Joukkoliikennelautakunta käsittelee asiaa ensi torstaina ja HKL:n kanta on, että kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen on ajankohtaista aikaisintaan uuteen rahastusjärjestelmään siirryttäessä 2009. HKL:n mielestä raitiovaunuihin ei voida kuitenkaan asentaa käteisellä toimivia lippuautomaatteja niiden vikaantumisherkkyyden vuoksi, vaan vaunuissa olevat automaatit toimisivat vain luottokorteilla.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Siinähän sitä kätevästi näpyteltäisiin, kun luottokorttien kanssa vaunussa räplättäisiin. Ja tietysti yhtä loogiset ja toimivat vehkeet kuin junamaatit, eiks jeh? Eikä ruuhkautuis vaunut yhtään?

Mieluummin automaatit pysäkille (tietysti säänkestävällä tekniikalla!), niin ei tarvi pähkäillä mistä ovesta sisään ja onko joka kohdassa vaunua kone. Ja ihan sama menetkö bussiin vai sporaan. Ei varmaan olis mahdotonta panna kortillakaan toimivaa konetta pysäkille, onhan noihin jiiseedekoo-lasikoppeihin sähköpiuhat vedetty.

Mutta kyllä pitäis olla kolikkomahdollisuus nimenomaan satunnaiskävijöitä varten. Säännöllisesti matkustavat kulkevat matkakortilla tms näyttö/sarjalipulla, mutta turisti ostakoon kertalipun kolikolla - olisihan aika tylyä vaatia, että joukkoliikenteeseen ei ole luottokortittomilla asiaa. Kasvata siinä sitten lapsista aktiivisia matkustajia. Sitä paitsi esim. ulkomaalaisten luottokorttien toimivuudesta ei aina ole takeita.

Pysäkiltä ostettava lippu voisi saada satunnaisenkin aaiakkaan tajuamaan, että hän ostaa liikkumisaikaa joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä tai sen osassa. (Ymmärtääköhän tätä edes kaikki poliitikot ja virkamiehetkään?) On ihan menneen maailman ajattelua, että lippu ostettaisiin pelkkää kilometrimäärää varten ja vain ja ainoastaan yhdenlaatuiseen kulkuneuvoon.

Pahvi- tai paperilipuille en kyllä naureskele ollenkaan. Sillä onko oikeasti parempi ostaa takkuilevia, miljoonien hintaisia hetkessä vanhentuvia laitteistoja vain siksi, että se on niin moternia. Kyllä monien "edistyksellisten teknisten ratkaisujen" hinnalla olisi niin meillä kuin muualla painettu pahvilippuja ja vaikka väsätty alkuaineista mekaanisia leimauslaitteita.

En ole vähään aikaan käynyt Kööpenhaminassa, mutta kyllä minusta muutama vuosi sitten oli mukavaa, kun automaattimetroon mennessäsni sain "tiksata" vanhan kunnon 10 matkan sarjalipun Almexissa.

----------


## 339-DF

Zürichissä on käytännössä joka pysäkillä lipunmyyntiautomaatti, jonka käyttäminen on sekä selkeämpää että nopeampaa kuin meidän "monilippuautomaattien". Miksi muuten yksi vaihe menee maksutavan valitsemiseen, kun ainoa tapa on käteinen?  :Wink:  Epäilemättä tulee kuitenkin hyvin kalliiksi varustaa kaikki pysäkit automaatein.

Jos vaunussa on automaatti, sen on otettava vastaan käteistä rahaa. Jos ei ota, niin koko vekotin on aika lailla turha. Sehän palvelee nimenomaan satunnaista matkustajaa, eikä voida olettaa, että varsinkaan ulkolaisilla olisi mitään suomalaisia korttirahakortteja. Jotka ovat jo muutenkin epäonnistuneet. Eikös se Avant-korttikin ole vähin ääniin kuopattu? Ja vain luottokortilla toimiva automaatti sulkee pois sekä ikä- että sosiaaliryhmiä. Jos seitsenvuotiaalta ja 90-vuotiaalta vaaditaan matkalippu, ja automaatti ei ota vastaan käteistä, niin sitten heidän pitäisi myös voida hankkia maksukortti, edes pankkikortti tai Visa Electron -tyyppinen kortti. Noin nuori ei sellaista pankilta saa, noin vanhalta ei välttämättä voida kohtuudella odottaa sellaisen käytön osaamista. Siitä joku innokas saa jo syrjintäsyytteen nostettua. 

Jos taas automaattia ei ole sen paremmin vaunussa kuin pysäkilläkään, niin pummilla matkustavien määrä nousee aivan varmasti, koska lipun hankkiminen on hankalaa. Monissa maissa lippu on ostettava etukäteen kioskista tai vastaavasta, mutta meillä tuollaista perinnettä ei ole, ja sen kehittyminen veisi pitkään, jos onnistuisi ollenkaan. Lisäksi kioskista ostettava kertalippu on käytännössä pahvilippu, joka on vaunussa jotenkin mitätöitävä. Juurihan Almexeista hankkiuduttiin eroon!

Ymmärtääkseni myös tarkastusmaksulaki määrää, että maksun määräämisen edellytyksenä on, että lipun on kohtuullisesti voinut hankkia. Miten se onnistuu illalla klo 23, jos automaattia ei ole tai se ei hyväksy rahaa ja kioskit ovat kiinni?

Olen aiemmin ollut hyvin voimakkaasti kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumista vastaan, koska mielestäni liikennevälineestä on saatava käteisellä rahalla lippu ilman ennakkosuunnittelua. Olen pikku hiljaa alkanut tulla suopeammaksi sille ajatukselle, että kuljettaja ei hoidakaan lipunmyyntiä, vaan sen tekee automaatti, jos sitä kautta saadaan matkanopeutta nostettua. Mutta myy sen lipun sitten kone tai ihminen, niin se on saatava vaunusta tai joka pysäkiltä, ja se on saatava käteisellä rahalla. Jos nämä kriteerit eivät täyty, niin mielestäni silloin ei olla enää realisteja. Toistettakoon vielä, että vaikka monessa paikassa maailmaa homma toimii ilman noita minun kriteerejänikin, niin meillä sellaista perinnettä ei ole ja sellaisen kehittyminen olisi sekä aikaavievää että tiettyjen ryhmien osalta käytännössä mahdotonta, mikä ilman muuta lisäisi pummilla kulkevien määrää.

Kuten sanottu, kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumisella voitaisiin saavuttaa jotakin (jlk:n arvio linjan 4 sivuajan lyhenemisestä 30 s:lla on muuten aika mitätön!) mutta edessä on kyllä aikamoinen määrä ongelmia ratkaistavana.

Mitäs mieltä foorumilaiset olette, pitäisikö kuljettajarahastus lopettaa ja miksi? Entä miten korvaisitte sen mahdollisimman toimivasti mutta kohtuullisin kustannuksin?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kuljettajarahastus Helsingin raitioliikenteessä tulee lopettaa niin nopeasti kuin mahdollista.

Kuljettajarahastus ei sovellu liikenteeseen, jonka halutaan olevan sujuvaa ja noudattavan täsmällisesti aikatauluja. Rahastus aiheuttaa enemmän ongelmia säännöllisyydessä kuin suoraan matka-ajassa.

Helsingin olosuhteissa oikea ratkaisu ovat:
- Käteistä ja korttirahaa vastaanottavat kertalippuautomaatit vaunuihin
- Käteistä ja korttirahaa vastaanottavat automaatit, joista saa sekä kertalippuja että ladattua matkakortin, tärkeimmille pysäkeille.

Käteisen on käytävä automaateissa. Tämä pitänee vääntää rautalangasta sekä asian esittelijöille että lautakunnan poliitikoille.

Suomen olosuhteissa en pidä joka pysäkille laitettuja automaatteja toimivana ratkaisuna, koska ne olisivat alttiina vandalismille. Rajoitettua määrää pysäkkejä on helpompi valvoa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitäs mieltä foorumilaiset olette, pitäisikö kuljettajarahastus lopettaa ja miksi?


Minä näen kaksi tärkeää syytä kuljettajarahastuksen lopettamiseksi:

1. Liikenteen täsmällisyyden parantaminen
Vaikka kuljettajarahastus sinänsä ei keskimäärin hidastaisi matkaa merkittävästi, aiheuttaa se paljon hajontaa matka-aikoihin. HKL:n mukaan lipunmyynti hidastaa matkaa 0 - 5%. Jos otan vapauden tulkita tuota niin, että lipunmyynti lisää matka-aikojen hajontaa 5%:lla, tulee sen merkitys esiin. Kuljettajarahastus ei pelkästään haittaa matka-ajan ennustettavuutta, vaan vie myös pohjan tehokkailta liikennevaloetuuksilta pysäkkien läheisyydessä. Kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen on yksi ensimmäisistä askelista, mitä on otettava, jos ei jatkossakin haluta lukea kuinka Helsingin ratikkaliikenne on hidasta ja kallista.

2. Kuljettajien työturvallisuus
Viimeksi viime yönä bussinkuljettajaa puukotettiin Helsingissä, kun käteiskassaa yritettiin ryöstää. Ruotsissa ryöstöt ja niiden yritykset ovat johtaneet jo siihen, että Tukholman läänin alueella ei busseissa myydä lippuja enää ollenkaan huhtikuun alusta lähtien. Ryöstöjen ja niiden uhan lisäksi kuljettajien työturvallisuutta heikentää jatkuvasti painavien vaihtorahojen kantaminen.

Keinoja kuljettajarahastuksen korvaamiseen kyllä on, jos halua vaan löytyy. Vaikka heti voitaisiin ottaa käyttöön "exact change" -systeemi, jossa lippu maksetaan pudottamalla rahat yksisuuntaiseen lukittuun lippaaseen eikä vaihtorahaa anneta. Pidemmällä aikavälillä voidaan siirtyä automaattimyyntiin. Käteistä hyväksyvien automaattien toimintavarmuus ei voi olla kynnyskysymys, kun kerran maailma on niitä pullollaan (myös bussiliikenteessä, jossa tärinä on paljon kiskoliikennettä kovempaa).

----------


## Albert

> Toisen sukupolven matkakorttijärjestelmään siirrytään vaiheittain vuosina 2009 ja 2014. On mahdollista, että jo vuonna 2009 voidaan toteuttaa mobiililippu, joka ei edellytä tekstiviestin lähettämistä vaan on käytettävyydeltään matkustajalle vielä nykyistä helpompi ja yksinkertaisempi


Joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslistalta 18.01.07.
Jos tällainen on toteutettavissa, niin eikö se ole ratkaisu. Ei pidä lähteä siitä, että jotkut eivät osaa käyttää tai joillakin ei ole kännykkää. Jos on mahdollisuus ostaa lippuja etukäteen esim. kioskeista, niin luulisi kaikkien saavan lipun vaikka raitiovaunun kuljettaja ei niitä myisikään eikä silloin tarvittaisi vandalisoitavia automaatteja pysäkeille.

----------


## kuukanko

Ainakaan nykyistä kännykkälippua ei voi ostaa kuin suomalaisilla kännykkäliittymillä. Turistit eivät siis voi käyttää sitä, joten joku muukin tapa ostaa lippuja tarvitaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Kännyköitä taitaa nykyisin olla jo 7-vuotiaillakin, eri juttu kokonaan että pitäisikö olla. Mtta vanhusten kanssa tulee tuo sama ikäsyrjintäongelma, mistä edellä kirjoitin. Vaikka monelta vastaaminen ja soittaminen vielä sujuu, ovat tekstarit ylivoimaisia.

Mikon tavoin olen sitä mieltä, että kuljettajarahastuksen poistamisen ehdoton edellytys on selkeä, käteisellä toimiva automaatti vaunussa. Ja kuukanko:n tavoin ihmettelen, miksei meillä automaatti kestä ratikassa, joka kuitenkin kulkee bussiin verrattuna paljon tasaisemmin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Mielestäni lippujärjestelmän perustaminen olennaiselta osin kännykkään ei toimi. Tähän on useita syitä:

- Kännykän käyttö ei ole kaikille helppoa ja sujuvaa
- Ihmisillä voi olla ulkomaisia liittymiä tai esim. työnantajan liittymiä, joilla ei voi maksaa omaa joukkoliikennematkaa. 
- Kaikilla ei ole uusimman teknologian kännykkää
- Kännykän omistamiselle on perusedellytyksiä (mm. se, että ei ole maksuhäiriöitä) joita kaikki eivät täytä.

Puhtaaseen kännykkämaksamiseen voidaan nykynäkymin mennä vain, jos kertalipusta tehdään vapaaehtoinen joukkoliikenteen kannatusmaksu.

Oma näkemykseni on riittävä automaattien tarjonta. Suomen olosuhteissa helpommin valvottava paikka on vaunu kuin pysäkki.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minusta Ilmari Syrjälä esitti jo ketjun alkuvaiheessa täyttä asiaa. Ja oikeita mielipiteitä on ollut muissakin viesteissä.

Maailman joukkoliikennettä jonkun verran kiertäneenä en voi ymmärtää selityksiä siitä, että automaatit ja rahan käyttö eivät ole mahdollisia. Paitsi tietenkin siltä kannalta, että eihän Suomessa ylipäätään ole muualla joukkoliikenteessä käytetyt tehokkaat ja asiakkaita hyvin palvelevat ratkaisut mahdollisia.

Meillähän menee matkakortti uusiksi vanhentuneen teknologian vuoksi. Aiotaanko täällä taas keksiä ruuti uudelleen, jos pitää odottaa 7 vuotta? Mikä estää menemästä kauppaan ja ostamasta sitä, mikä on jo valmista!

Minusta näyttää siltä, että maailmalla toimii erittäin hyvällä menestyksellä 2 lippuratkaisua: magneettinauha tai siru. Ja molemmat pahviläpyskässä, johon kone voi leimata mm. kelpoisuuden. Magneettinauhasta ei tarvitse maksaa perusmaksua, sirulla varustetusta pavista on peritty peräti 50 senttiä. Kumpiakin myyvät automaatit niin pysäkeillä kuin kalustossakin.

Saksassa sataa kuten Suomessakin. Jopa lunta. Ja joka pysäkillä toimivat automaatit. En pelkää vandaaleja, sillä rikollisen rahan tarvitsijoita on joka puolella maailmaa. En pelkää myöskään hintaa. Montakohan automaattia mahtaa saada yhden metroaseman hinnalla?

Onhan toki ollut kiva kun on voitu työllistää pari fiksua kaveria kun ne ovat keksineet maailman parhaan suomalaisen joukkoliikenteen lippujärjestelmän. Ehkä kumminkin olisi tullut halvemmaksi työllistää ne jollain muulla ja ostaa toimivat systeemit valmiina.

Kuljettajarahastus voidaan lopettaa muutamassa kuukaudessa, kun tilataan automaatit ensi viikolla. Riittää, että tarkastajat voivat lukea ne liput, joita automaatit myyvät. Oikeus matkustukseen on joko vanhalla matkakortilla tai uusilla lipuilla. Se on niin yksinkertaista. Terveisiä lautakunnalle ja kiitos Havastolle oikeasta aloitteesta.

Antero

----------


## Junantuoma

Kuljettajat lopettavat lipunmyynnin ratikoissa 2009

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135224327711

----------


## vristo

Tässä lippuautomaatti ratikassa tyyliin Köln ja samanlaisia esimerkkejä on ympäri maailmaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voi vain kuvitella, mitkä riidat tästäkin tulisi ja sitten kutsuttaisiin poliiseja paikalle jne. Toiseksi tuo antaisi kuskille mahdollisuuden varastamiseen.


Vaihtoehtoja miten tehdä turistin matka mahdollisimman hankalaksi on monenlaisia. Esim 

- Wienissä raitiovaunujen lippuautomaatit eivät anna ylimääräisiä  rahoja takaisin, mutta eivät myöskään hyväksy liikamaksua, eli jos ei ole tasarahaa, ei saa myöskään lippua. Kuski ei myöskään myy lippuja. Onneksi Wienissä on tiheä metroverkko joiden automaatit hyväksyvät kaikkia maksuvälineitä joten raitiovaunua ei tarvitse käyttää kovin usein. Wien sallii lasten matkustaa ilmaiseksi lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin mutta siitä ei tiedoteta turisteille. Lentokentälle menee kahdenlaisia junia joista vain hitaammassa kelpaavat kaupungin liput. 

- Tukholmassa ei saa bussista ostettua ollenkaan lippua, mutta kuskit antavat säälistä mennä ilmaiseksi esim Vikingin terminaalista Slusseniin. Pysäkkien lippuautomaatit myyvät lippuja vain ruotsalaislla pankkikorteilla ja 10 kruunun kolikoilla joita tarvitaan aika liuta, jos perhe matkustaa, niitä eivät Suomen pankit myy eikä saa laivan respasta niitä vahdettua itselleen. Metroaseman lipunmyynnistä kertalippu maksaa enemmän kuin Pessbyrån-kioskista. 

- Varsovassa kuskit eivät myy lippuja mutta automaatteja on onneksi monin paikoin. Ulkomaalaiset lapset joutuvat maksamaan aikuisen hinnan, puolalaiset lapset joila on jokin koulutodistus mukana matkustavat ilmaiseksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Nak

> Vaihtoehtoja miten tehdä turistin matka mahdollisimman hankalaksi on monenlaisia. Esim 
> 
>  - Tukholmassa ei saa bussista ostettua ollenkaan lippua, mutta kuskit antavat säälistä mennä ilmaiseksi esim Vikingin terminaalista Slusseniin. Pysäkkien lippuautomaatit myyvät lippuja vain ruotsalaislla pankkikorteilla ja 10 kruunun kolikoilla joita tarvitaan aika liuta, jos perhe matkustaa, niitä eivät Suomen pankit myy eikä saa laivan respasta niitä vahdettua itselleen. Metroaseman lipunmyynnistä kertalippu maksaa enemmän kuin Pessbyrån-kioskista.


Aiemmin siinä Vikingin terminaalin pysäkillä (Londonviadukten?) oli automaatti, mutta jostain syystä se on viety siitä pois. Ainakin loppuvuonna 2011 se oli siinä vielä. 

Tänä kesänä siellä käydessäni, luulin automaatin olevan siinä vielä ja sain Mariellan infotiskiltä vaihdettua niitä pieniä ja paksuja 10kr kolikoita. Automaattia ei ollut, mutta onneksi kuski päästi meidät ilmaiseksi. Slussenilta haettiin sitten liput ja nyt lompakossa on Sl-access kortti, johon ladattiin päivälippu. En tiedä nyt, että voinko jatkossa käyttää tuota samaa korttia?

----------


## Max

> - Varsovassa kuskit eivät myy lippuja mutta automaatteja on onneksi monin paikoin. Ulkomaalaiset lapset joutuvat maksamaan aikuisen hinnan, puolalaiset lapset joila on jokin koulutodistus mukana matkustavat ilmaiseksi.


Tarkkaan ottaen puolalaislapset pääsevät puoleen hintaan, jos ovat kouluikäisiä ja heillä on puolalainen oppilaskortti; tämä on normaali käytäntö kaikissa Puolan kaupungeissa. Luulen kyllä, ettei niitä kortteja oikeasti koskaan tarkasteta, mutta lapsen on hyvä osata sujuvaa puolaa, jos mielii matkustaa alennuslipulla  :Wink: 

Krakovassa muuten on monien pysäkkien lisäksi myös kaikissa uusissa Bombardier-raitiovaunuissa lippuautomaatit. Silti on vielä vaunuja, joista lipun saa vain kuljettajalta kohtalaista lisähintaa vastaan. Uudessa hinnastossa jostain syystä ei mainita kuljettajan perimää lisämaksua, ehkä siitä tiedotetaan vain kulkuneuvoissa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> - Wienissä raitiovaunujen lippuautomaatit eivät anna ylimääräisiä  rahoja takaisin, mutta eivät myöskään hyväksy liikamaksua, eli jos ei ole tasarahaa, ei saa myöskään lippua. Kuski ei myöskään myy lippuja. Onneksi Wienissä on tiheä metroverkko joiden automaatit hyväksyvät kaikkia maksuvälineitä joten raitiovaunua ei tarvitse käyttää kovin usein.


Tuskaa helpottaa leimattavat liput, joita metroasemien automaatit suoltavat. Lisäksi ihan oikeiden ihmisten pyörittämiä info- ja lipputoimistoja on kiitettävästi. Eli lippuja voi ostaa kohtalaisen mukavasti etukäteen, vaikka metroasemalta muutaman kerrallaan. Mutta voisihan noita lippuja olla enemmänkin myynnissä, vaikka kioskeissa. (Tiedä vaikka olisikin, en ole koskaan kysynyt. Taikka muutenkaan käynyt kioskilla, kun en tupakoi, mussuta karkkeja yms.)

Etukäteen ostettavat ja myöhemmin leimattavat liput kyllä helpottavat juuri turistin tuskaa ja näitä toivoisin takaisin Suomeenkin.

----------


## Taivaankumma

> Tuskaa helpottaa leimattavat liput, joita metroasemien automaatit suoltavat. Lisäksi ihan oikeiden ihmisten pyörittämiä info- ja lipputoimistoja on kiitettävästi. Eli lippuja voi ostaa kohtalaisen mukavasti etukäteen, vaikka metroasemalta muutaman kerrallaan. Mutta voisihan noita lippuja olla enemmänkin myynnissä, vaikka kioskeissa. (Tiedä vaikka olisikin, en ole koskaan kysynyt. Taikka muutenkaan käynyt kioskilla, kun en tupakoi, mussuta karkkeja yms.)
> 
> Etukäteen ostettavat ja myöhemmin leimattavat liput kyllä helpottavat juuri turistin tuskaa ja näitä toivoisin takaisin Suomeenkin.


Tai toinen vaihtoehto on ostaa Wien-kortti sieltä hotellista jossa turisti oletusarvoisesti asuu. Kun kertalippu on 2 euroa ja 72 tunnin lippu jolla saa alennuksia monesta paikasta maksaa 19,90, niin ei tämä hirveän ahdistavalta systeemiltä tunnu?

----------


## 339-DF

Laki tarkastusmaksuista: http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/1979/19790469

Minusta tässä laissa on joskus ollut sellainen kohta, jossa todetaan, että maksun voi määrätä vain, jos matkustajalla on ollut kohtuullinen mahdollisuus ostaa matkalippu. En enää löydä sellaista. Muistaako joku minua paremmin?

Kun tuota lainkohtaa ei nyt ole, niin voisiko ajatella, että kuljettajarahastuksen voisi vain lopettaa? Jos ei matkustaja hanki matkakorttia tai kännykkälippua, niin se on hänen oma ongelmansa. Asiakaspalvelun nimissä keskeisille kertalippurunsaillepysäkeille voisi hankkia automaatit ja siinä se. Aiemmin tällaisen "lippu R-kioskista"-idean on mielestäni estänyt se, että jos pysäkin lähellä ei ole kioskia tai se on kiinni, on matka ilmainen.

Tuo tietysti lisäisi avorahastuskulkuneuvoissa liputta matkustavien määrää jonkin verran, mutta kokonaisuutena lipunmyynnin lopettamisesta aiheutuva säästö saattaa hyvinkin olla lipputulomenetystä suurempi.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Laki tarkastusmaksuista: http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/1979/19790469
> 
> Minusta tässä laissa on joskus ollut sellainen kohta, jossa todetaan, että maksun voi määrätä vain, jos matkustajalla on ollut kohtuullinen mahdollisuus ostaa matkalippu. En enää löydä sellaista. Muistaako joku minua paremmin?
> 
> Kun tuota lainkohtaa ei nyt ole, niin voisiko ajatella, että kuljettajarahastuksen voisi vain lopettaa? Jos ei matkustaja hanki matkakorttia tai kännykkälippua, niin se on hänen oma ongelmansa. Asiakaspalvelun nimissä keskeisille kertalippurunsaillepysäkeille voisi hankkia automaatit ja siinä se. Aiemmin tällaisen "lippu R-kioskista"-idean on mielestäni estänyt se, että jos pysäkin lähellä ei ole kioskia tai se on kiinni, on matka ilmainen.
> 
> Tuo tietysti lisäisi avorahastuskulkuneuvoissa liputta matkustavien määrää jonkin verran, mutta kokonaisuutena lipunmyynnin lopettamisesta aiheutuva säästö saattaa hyvinkin olla lipputulomenetystä suurempi.



Olen asiasta täysin samaa mieltä, miksi enemmistön pitäisi kärsiä vähemmistön vuoksi. Viime päivinä on bussiliikennekin hidastunut kun lipunostajilla ei tunnu olevan mitään tietoa muuttuneista hinnoista.

----------


## Nak

> Viime päivinä on bussiliikennekin hidastunut kun lipunostajilla ei tunnu olevan mitään tietoa muuttuneista hinnoista.


Tästä olikin taas tiedotettu niin hyvin  :Sad:  Netissä olen ainoan tiedotteen nähnyt ja sielläkin lukee, että korotus on maltillinen. Mutta en näe seutulipun hinnan korotuksessa mitään maltillista.. 

Mutta näkeepä ihmisten kasvoilla kummastuneita ilmeitä, kun ihmettelyyn vastaa "onhan se jo koko vuoden maksanut sen verran" ennenkuin tajuavat jujun  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Laki tarkastusmaksuista: http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/1979/19790469
> 
> Minusta tässä laissa on joskus ollut sellainen kohta, jossa todetaan, että maksun voi määrätä vain, jos matkustajalla on ollut kohtuullinen mahdollisuus ostaa matkalippu. En enää löydä sellaista. Muistaako joku minua paremmin?
> 
> Kun tuota lainkohtaa ei nyt ole, niin voisiko ajatella, että kuljettajarahastuksen voisi vain lopettaa? Jos ei matkustaja hanki matkakorttia tai kännykkälippua, niin se on hänen oma ongelmansa. Asiakaspalvelun nimissä keskeisille kertalippurunsaillepysäkeille voisi hankkia automaatit ja siinä se. Aiemmin tällaisen "lippu R-kioskista"-idean on mielestäni estänyt se, että jos pysäkin lähellä ei ole kioskia tai se on kiinni, on matka ilmainen.
> 
> Tuo tietysti lisäisi avorahastuskulkuneuvoissa liputta matkustavien määrää jonkin verran, mutta kokonaisuutena lipunmyynnin lopettamisesta aiheutuva säästö saattaa hyvinkin olla lipputulomenetystä suurempi.


Tämä asia löytyy lain 4§, jossa sanotaan seuraavasti: 


*4§ Tarkastusmaksun perimisoikeuden myöntäminen*

Oikeuden tarkastusmaksun perimiseen myöntää hakemuksesta liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö.

Oikeus tarkastusmaksun perimiseen on myönnettävä, jos:

1) tarkastusmaksujärjestelmää on tarkoitus soveltaa:

a) raideliikenteessä; tai

b) muussa joukkoliikenteessä, jossa matkustajien määrä on suuri ja käytössä on yhtenäinen matkalippu- ja hintajärjestelmä; ja

2) hakija esittää selvityksen siitä, että:

a) matkalippujen hankinta on järjestetty varmaksi ja niiden käyttö yksinkertaiseksi;
Kyse on käsittääkseni tulkinta siitä, mitä "matkalippujen hankinta on järjestetty varmaksi ja niiden käyttö yksinkertaiseksi" tarkoittaa.

----------


## Piirka

> Tästä olikin taas tiedotettu niin hyvin  Netissä olen ainoan tiedotteen nähnyt ja sielläkin lukee, että korotus on maltillinen.


Ainakin Hufvudstadsbladetissa oli HRT:n maksettu ilmoitus uusista hinnoista. Varmaankin Hesarissa (ja ehkä joissain muissakin lehdissä) on ollut HSL:n ilmoitus? Tiedä häntä, kun sitä läpyskää ei enää tule luettua edes netissä.

----------


## Nak

> Ainakin Hufvudstadsbladetissa oli HRT:n maksettu ilmoitus uusista hinnoista. Varmaankin Hesarissa (ja ehkä joissain muissakin lehdissä) on ollut HSL:n ilmoitus? Tiedä häntä, kun sitä läpyskää ei enää tule luettua edes netissä.


Minä en lue kumpaakaan em. lehdistä. Kiinnostavat uutiset saan aamuisin ampparit.com uutisvirrasta ja loput radion/tv:n uutisista illan mittaan  :Smile: 
Metro-lehteä tulee luettua toisinaan, mutta sekään ei ilmestynyt nyt joulun aikaan. Siellä niitä hsl:n ilmoituksia on yleensä. 

Ehkäpä ainaisen vuorokausilippu mainoksen tilalle olisi liikennevälineisiin voinut jakaa tiedoitteita. Metron ja ratikoiden sähköiset mainos- ja uutistaulut voisivat levitä myös busseihin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Uudet LIJ2014-järjestelmän lippuautomaatit tulevat käyttöön raitiovaunuissa, Suomenlinnan lauttaterminaalissa ja mahdollisesti runkolinjojen busseissa vuosina 2015-2016. [...] Raitiovaunuissa lopetetaan kuljettajien lipunmyynti vuonna 2016, kun kaikissa raitiovaunuissa on LIJ2014-järjestelmän lippuautomaatit.


http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl...2014361-12.HTM

----------


## Matkalainen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut HSL:n hallituksen esityslista 25.3.2014
> 
> Uudet LIJ2014-järjestelmän lippuautomaatit tulevat käyttöön raitiovaunuissa, Suomenlinnan lauttaterminaalissa ja mahdollisesti runkolinjojen busseissa vuosina 2015-2016. [...] Raitiovaunuissa lopetetaan kuljettajien lipunmyynti vuonna 2016, kun kaikissa raitiovaunuissa on LIJ2014-järjestelmän lippuautomaatit.
> 
> 
> http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl...2014361-12.HTM


Tähän veikkaan, että vuonna 2017 selitetään, että automaattien asennusprojekti on edelleen vaiheessa, on tullut vastaan odottamattomia ongelmia ja että lipunmyyntijärjestelmä on niin jäykkä, ettei kuljettajarahastuksesta voida luopua kuin yksinkertaisimpien kertalippujen osalta (joita niitäkin saa kuljettajalta, "selvyyden vuoksi", jatkossakin).

Oi kuinka toivonkaan olevani täysin väärässä.

----------


## aki

Tänään oli taas tuskastuttavaa istua linjan 9 vaunussa Rautatieaseman pysäkillä pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan hieman ennen kello viittä iltapäivällä. Vaunu muutenkin tungokseen asti täynnä Ruoholahteen ja Jätkään matkustavia työmatkalaisia sekä Tallinnan laivalle matkustavia turisteja. Ensin kuljettaja myi lippuja kahdelle turistille jotka kaivelivat kolikkoja niin kauan että yksi valokierto menetettiin. Kun sitten odoteltiin ovet auki seuraavia "vihreitä" niin etuovista ampaisi kolmen hengen porukka matkalaukkuineen joista jokainen halusi kertalipun ja kaivelivat jälleen kolikkoja niin kauan että seuraavatkin valot ehtivät vaihtua "punaisiksi". Pysäkillä on se lippuautomaatti johon myös kolikot käyvät, mutta silti näille laivamatkustajille tuntuu sopivan parhaiten kuljettajalta ostettu lippu ja tästä syystä kaikkien muiden matkanteko viivästyy. Mun mielestä ainakin linjalla 9 pitäisi ehdottomasti lopettaa kuljettajalipunmyynti mahdollisimman nopeasti eikä vasta vuoden kuluttua (aikaisintaan). Olen myös huomannut että osa kuljettajista toimii niin, että kun vaunu on lastattu niin sulkee ovet ja odottaa valojen vaihtumista ovet lukittuna vaikka pysäkiltä joku vielä kyytiin pyrkisikin. Tästä voidaan olla montaa mieltä, mutta ainakin itse hyväksyn tuon toimintamallin koska muuten on vaarana että joku taas viivyttää lähtöä, menetetään valokierto ja odotellaan taas lisää.

----------


## iiko

Tukholmassa toimii joukkoliikenne ihan hyvin, vaikkei siellä kuljettajat myy lippuja eikä joka ikisellä pysäkillä ole edes lipunmyyntiautomaattia. Miksei tämä sitten toimisi myös meillä?

----------


## hmikko

> Tukholmassa toimii joukkoliikenne ihan hyvin, vaikkei siellä kuljettajat myy lippuja eikä joka ikisellä pysäkillä ole edes lipunmyyntiautomaattia. Miksei tämä sitten toimisi myös meillä?


Käsittääkseni kuljettaja ei myy lippuja missään raideliikennevälineessä Tukholmassa. Raideliikenteessä on konduktöörit erikseen, myös ratikoissa, ainakin ollut viime aikoihin asti. SL vissiin haluaa konduktöörien pääosasta eroon ja asentaa portit osalle pysäkeistä. Joku varmaan osaa kertoa, mikä on tilanne näiden suunnitelmien toteuttamisessa.

----------


## zige94

> Käsittääkseni kuljettaja ei myy lippuja missään raideliikennevälineessä Tukholmassa. Raideliikenteessä on konduktöörit erikseen, myös ratikoissa, ainakin ollut viime aikoihin asti. SL vissiin haluaa konduktöörien pääosasta eroon ja asentaa portit osalle pysäkeistä. Joku varmaan osaa kertoa, mikä on tilanne näiden suunnitelmien toteuttamisessa.


Eipä myynyt busseissakaan, ainakaan kun viimeksi pari vuotta sitten siellä kävin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tukholmassa lippuja myy lokalbanoilla ja raitiovaunulinjalla 7 konduktööri, pendeltåg- ja tunnelbana-asemilla porttivahti ja sitten tietysti SL Centerit, kioskit, kaupat jne. Bussinkuljettajat eivät myy lippuja. Enkä ole nähnyt minkäänlaisia (rakenteilla olevia) portteja muualla kuin pendeltåg- ja tunnelbana-asemilla. Viimeisimmät havainnot syyskuulta.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin Sanomien uutisen mukaan HSL on muuttamassa suunnitelmiaan niin, että ratikoihin ei tulekaan kertalippuautomaatteja, vaan liput ratikoihin on ostettava etukäteen. HSL:n matkustajapalvelut-osaston johtaja kertoo jutussa, että jatkossa matkakortin arvo on ensisijainen vaihtoehto kertalipun maksamiseen. HSL:n hallitus ei ole vielä ottanut kantaa asiaan.

----------


## 339-DF

HSL siis tahtoo tehdä lipunostamisesta Euroopan hankalinta. Helsingissä olisi käytännössä useissa tapauksissa mahdotonta ostaa lippu raitiovaunumatkalle  kuljettaja ei myy, vaunussa ei ole automaattia, pysäkillä ei muutamin poikkeuksin ole automaattia, kioskista ei myydä kertalippua ja vaikka myytäisiin, kioski saattaa olla kiinni tai sitä ei ole lähistöllä. Miten lipuntarkastaja tai hallinto-oikeus suhtautuvat tilanteeseen, jossa HSL vaatii matkalippua matkustajalta, joka ei ole voinut sitä millään tavalla hankkia?

On tietysti kiva, että jostain saa johonkin aikaan ostaa etukäteen ladattavan matkakortin. Mutta kun ratikka on juuri se kulkumuoto, jossa satunnaisia matkustajia, jopa ulkopaikkakuntalaisia, on kaikkein eniten.

----------


## vristo

Voi lisätä bussiliikenteen suosiota ratikkaliikenteen kustannuksella, sillä busseista saa jatkossakin kertalippuja myös käteisellä.

Minusta äärimmäisen huono ratkaisu. Toivottavasti HSL-hallituksen jäsenet nyt tarkkaan pohtivat minkälaiselle ratkaisulle pistävät sinetit.

Olen yhä suurimmassa määrin alkanut epäilemään koko HSL:n toimintakykyä. Ainakin sellaista, joka olisi omiaan kasvattamaan joukkoliikenteen suosiota ja käyttöä.

----------


## Etika

Ihmeellisiä selityksiä HSL:tä siinä jutussa. Koodin näpyttely on liian vaikeaa, mutta ei voida toteuttaa ulkomailla yleisesti käytössä olevaa (ja täälläkin suurimmassa osassa parkkihalleja) systeemiä, jossa automaatti lukee kortin fyysisesti eikä kysy PIN-koodia. Se kyllä on mahdollista vain kortin luotto-puolella, mutta olisi tämäkin parempi kuin ei mitään.

Toivottavasti HSL:n hallitus puuttuu asiaan, koska tuo suunnitelma kuulostaa kelvottomalta. Juuri raitiovaunuilla on niin paljon satunnaisia käyttäjiä, että niissä on kertakaikkiaan oltava tapa ostaa lippu joka pysäkiltä. Koko kuljettajalipunmyynnistä ollaan luopumassa, koska niitä lipun ostajia on niin paljon, että ne hidastavat ratikoiden kulkua ja paras ratkaisu, mitä keksitään on "sori, ei myydä"?

----------


## 339-DF

> Voi lisätä bussiliikenteen suosiota ratikkaliikenteen kustannuksella, sillä busseista saa jatkossakin kertalippuja myös käteisellä.


Höseli on koko toimintakautensa aikana pyrkinyt vähentämään raitiovaunujen suosiota, joten onhan tämä looginen askel heidän valitsemaansa suuntaan.




> Minusta äärimmäisen huono ratkaisu. Toivottavasti HSL-hallituksen jäsenet nyt tarkkaan pohtivat minkälaiselle ratkaisulle pistävät sinetit.


Mahtavatkohan pohtia. Sehän on lähinnä kumileimasin. Tietysti Hesarin artikkelilla saattaa olla, ja toivottavasti on, jotain vaikutusta.




> Olen yhä suurimmassa määrin alkanut epäilemään koko HSL:n toimintakykyä. Ainakin sellaista, joka olisi omiaan kasvattamaan joukkoliikenteen suosiota ja käyttöä.


Olen kanssasi täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Ainakin Helsingille HSL on suureksi vahingoksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Osaako kukaan sanoa toimiiko HSL:n maksuapplikaatio ns työsuhdekännykällä, eli sellaisella jonka käyttö viihde ja muihin maksullisiin palveluihin on kiellettyä, mutta josta kuitenkin joutuu maksamaan veroa? Miten se maksuliikenne hoituu kännykkäapplikaatiolla?

Sama haluaisin tietää Helsingin kaupungin pysäköinnin maksamisesta kännykällä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Osaako kukaan sanoa toimiiko HSL:n maksuapplikaatio ns työsuhdekännykällä, eli sellaisella jonka käyttö viihde ja muihin maksullisiin palveluihin on kiellettyä, mutta josta kuitenkin joutuu maksamaan veroa? Miten se maksuliikenne hoituu kännykkäapplikaatiolla?


HSL mobiililipun laskutus näyttää menevän puhelinlaskun kautta. Osalla liittymistä tuo ei toimi, miksi ihmeessä mobiililppua ei voi ostaa luottokortilla? Kyllähän taskussa kulkeva lippuautomaatti on ihan kätevä, mutta kyllähän siinä pitäisi olla luottokorttimaksumahdollisuus ja sen pitäisi myös toimia kuten arvokortti eli niin että sovellukseen voi ladata arvoa tai matkoja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Osalla liittymistä tuo ei toimi, miksi ihmeessä mobiililppua ei voi ostaa luottokortilla?


Kuulemma mahdollisuus maksaa luottokortilla on tulossa sovellukseen.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Kuulemma mahdollisuus maksaa luottokortilla on tulossa sovellukseen.


Tämä on kyllä ihan hyvä parannus varsinkin, jos käytössä on vain firman kännykkäliittymä; työnantajalta saattaa tulla joissain tapauksissa sanomista, jos työsuhdekännykkää käyttää esimerkiksi juuri matkalippujen ostamiseen.

----------


## iiko

> HSL siis tahtoo tehdä lipunostamisesta Euroopan hankalinta. Helsingissä olisi käytännössä useissa tapauksissa mahdotonta ostaa lippu raitiovaunumatkalle  kuljettaja ei myy, vaunussa ei ole automaattia, pysäkillä ei muutamin poikkeuksin ole automaattia, kioskista ei myydä kertalippua ja vaikka myytäisiin, kioski saattaa olla kiinni tai sitä ei ole lähistöllä. Miten lipuntarkastaja tai hallinto-oikeus suhtautuvat tilanteeseen, jossa HSL vaatii matkalippua matkustajalta, joka ei ole voinut sitä millään tavalla hankkia?


Jonkinlainen kertalipun ostomahdollisuus pitää olla joka tapauksessa, jos sitä ei ole, järjestelmä on surkea. Mutta jos tätä satunnaisten matkustajien ongelmaa lähestytään vaikkapa siltä kantilta, että mistä noita satunnaisia matkustajia eniten tulee kyytiin? Ainakin rautatie- ja linja-autoasemalta. Mitä niillä on? No, niillä on kioskeja, jotka lienevät auki silloin kun joukkoliikenne toimii. En minä tässä oikeasti suurta ongelmaa näe, ilmeisesti ei olla maailmallakaan nähty, kun niin monessa paikassa pitää vaan tietää se, mistä niitä lippuja saa.

Minä en oikeasti ymmärrä sitä, että pääkaupunkiseudulla pitäisi aina ja ikuisesti olla se mahdollisuus, että voit mennä kuskin luokse raha kourassa ostamaan sen lipun. Onhan sekin jo hyvin rajoittunutta: ainoastaan käteinen ja silloinkin pienillä seteleillä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jonkinlainen kertalipun ostomahdollisuus pitää olla joka tapauksessa, jos sitä ei ole, järjestelmä on surkea.


Juuri näin.




> Mutta jos tätä satunnaisten matkustajien ongelmaa lähestytään vaikkapa siltä kantilta, että mistä noita satunnaisia matkustajia eniten tulee kyytiin? Ainakin rautatie- ja linja-autoasemalta. Mitä niillä on? No, niillä on kioskeja, jotka lienevät auki silloin kun joukkoliikenne toimii. En minä tässä oikeasti suurta ongelmaa näe, ilmeisesti ei olla maailmallakaan nähty, kun niin monessa paikassa pitää vaan tietää se, mistä niitä lippuja saa.


Varmaan keskeisillä pysäkeillä voidaan kattaa iso osa tarpeesta automaateilla ja kioskeilla, tosin jälkimmäiset harvoin ovat auki 52. Mutta kun se ei riitä. Ei Helsinki voi olla maailman ainoa kaupunki, jossa raitiovaunumatkan maksaminen tehdään mahdottomaksi. Tai ei sittenkään  voinhan pysäyttää vieressä kulkevan bussin, ostaa kuskilta kertalipun, hypätä bussista pois ja mennä sitten ratikkapysäkille. Fiksuako? No ei todellakaan. Mutta käytännössä monissa tapauksissa ainoa vaihtoehto. Niin, ja Kalastajatorpan turistille tuokaan ei ole vaihtoehto.




> Minä en oikeasti ymmärrä sitä, että pääkaupunkiseudulla pitäisi aina ja ikuisesti olla se mahdollisuus, että voit mennä kuskin luokse raha kourassa ostamaan sen lipun. Onhan sekin jo hyvin rajoittunutta: ainoastaan käteinen ja silloinkin pienillä seteleillä.


Ei pidä. Mutta lippu pitää saada silloinkin, kun tulee yllättävä tilanne ja tarve käyttää joukkoliikennettä. Tai silloin, kun matkakortti on unohtunut matkasta. Silloin lippu tulee voida ostaa automaatista joko vaunusta tai pysäkiltä.

Höselin selityksistä tekee hauskan sekin, että nythän lipun osto on mahdollista vain käteisellä, eikä se tunnu olevan mikään ongelma. Silti käteisautomaatti on muka mahdottomuus, myös tilanteessa jossa korttiautomaatti nähdään mahdottomaksi.

Kaikkensa ne yrittävät, p****leet.  :Sad:

----------


## Hape

Kuullessani tästä jäin muistelemaan 80-90- lukujen vaihteen lomamatkojani keskisessä Euroopassa. Muutamassa näkemässäni kaupungissa myivät raitiovaununkuljettajt lippuja, yleensä vain kertalippuja ja päiväkortteja. Yleistä oli lippuautomaatit joko vaunuissa (m.m. Wien) tai pysäkeillä (m.m. Linz). Lisäksi kaikissa kaupungeissa sai ostaa lippuja (kerta-, sarja- päivä-) kioskeistas jotka olivat pitkään auki illalla.
Itse ihastuin Wienin käytäntöön, siellä kuljettaja istui kaikessa rauhassa, saattoi joutua opastamaan turisteja. Lipunmyyntiä varten oli automaatti yleensä vaunun nivelessä tai takasillalla, kolikot ja pienet setelit kelpasivat, lipunleimauskone oli joka oven luona. Turistin oli helppo ostaa lippu.
Luulisi nykyteknikalla saatavan lippuautomaatti jolla voisi maksaa kortilla, etäluettavallakin. Osassa automaatteja voisi kelvata kolikotkin.

----------


## petteri

> Luulisi nykyteknikalla saatavan lippuautomaatti jolla voisi maksaa kortilla, etäluettavallakin. Osassa automaatteja voisi kelvata kolikotkin.


Olisin aika yllättynyt jos vilkkaimmille pysäkeille ei tulisi lipunmyyntiautomaatteja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse ihastuin Wienin käytäntöön, siellä kuljettaja istui kaikessa rauhassa, saattoi joutua opastamaan turisteja. Lipunmyyntiä varten oli automaatti yleensä vaunun nivelessä tai takasillalla, kolikot ja pienet setelit kelpasivat, lipunleimauskone oli joka oven luona. Turistin oli helppo ostaa lippu.
> Luulisi nykyteknikalla saatavan lippuautomaatti jolla voisi maksaa kortilla, etäluettavallakin. Osassa automaatteja voisi kelvata kolikotkin.


Wienin raitiovaunujen sisällä olevien automaattien ongelma oli siinä että vain tasaraha kelpasi. Näin ainakin 5 vuotta sitten. Eli jos maksoi 2 euron kolikolla niin se ei käynyt jos matka maksoi 1,80 . Piti olla tasaraha kolikkoina, muuten ei saanut lippua. Ymmärrän että automaatti joka antaa vaihtorahaa takaisin vie enemmän tilaa kuin sellainen joka ei anna. Miten ratkaista tämä ongelma? 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Wienin raitiovaunujen sisällä olevien automaattien ongelma oli siinä että vain tasaraha kelpasi. Näin ainakin 5 vuotta sitten. Eli jos maksoi 2 euron kolikolla niin se ei käynyt jos matka maksoi 1,80 . Piti olla tasaraha kolikkoina, muuten ei saanut lippua. Ymmärrän että automaatti joka antaa vaihtorahaa takaisin vie enemmän tilaa kuin sellainen joka ei anna. Miten ratkaista tämä ongelma?


Hyväksymällä lipunhintaa korkeammat summat maksuksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hyväksymällä lipunhintaa korkeammat summat maksuksi.


Miten luulet että menee läpi Suomen kaltaisessa maassa jossa valitetaan joka asiasta?

t. Rainer

----------


## Minä vain

> Miten luulet että menee läpi Suomen kaltaisessa maassa jossa valitetaan joka asiasta?
> 
> t. Rainer


Suomalaiset nimenomaan suostuvat mihin vaan. Esimerkiksi kun joukkoliikennettä ajetaan vauhdilla alas sekä Helsingin seudulla että sen ulkopuolella juuri kukaan ei valita asiasta. Espoossa heikkenee yli 100 000 ihmisen joukkoliikenneyhteydet ja asiasta on tullut muutama sata kommenttia.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Varmaan keskeisillä pysäkeillä voidaan kattaa iso osa tarpeesta automaateilla ja kioskeilla, tosin jälkimmäiset harvoin ovat auki 52. Mutta kun se ei riitä. Ei Helsinki voi olla maailman ainoa kaupunki, jossa raitiovaunumatkan maksaminen tehdään mahdottomaksi. Tai ei sittenkään  voinhan pysäyttää vieressä kulkevan bussin, ostaa kuskilta kertalipun, hypätä bussista pois ja mennä sitten ratikkapysäkille. Fiksuako? No ei todellakaan. Mutta käytännössä monissa tapauksissa ainoa vaihtoehto. Niin, ja Kalastajatorpan turistille tuokaan ei ole vaihtoehto.(


Jos uuden liikennekaaren lipunmyyntirajapintoja koskevat ehdotukset menevät läpi, niin isojen liikennöitsijöiden on aika vaikea täyttää uusia vaatimuksia,elleivät ne ole valmiita myymään lippujaan myös qr-koodeina. Jos vain HSL olisi valmis tähän, niin aika iso osa näistä ongelmista ratkeaisi, eikä HSL:n itsensä tarvitisi edes tehdä juuri mitään. Jos HSL:n mobiili/nettisovellus myisi qr-koodeja, jotka voisi myös tulostaa, niin juurikin turistien tarpeisiin voisi hotellit tulostaa kaikkia lippuja, myös kioskit, kahvilat, baarit, kuka vaan, joka haluaisi tällaista palvelua tarjota. Ja miksei haluaisi, kun se toisi jonkin verran lisää asiakkaita eikä olisi erityinen rasite. Luultavasti minkä tahansa kuitteja tulostavan myyntiautomaatinkin voisi ohjelmoida myymään myös HSL:n joitain lipputuotteita.

Epäilemättä enemmistölle mobiililippu on pidemmän päälle mukavin, vaikka siinäkään ei varmaan haittaisi, että tarjolla olisi kilpailevia applikaatioita. Mutta Helsingin tapaisessa kaupungissa vielä aika pitkään tarvitaan muitakin vaihtoehtoja, jos matkailu nähdään millään tavalla merkityksellisenä asiana, johon kannattaa panostaa. Liikematkailijat voi aina ajaa takseihin tai vuokraamaan auton vieralunsa ajaksi. Joskus tulevaisuudessa voidaan ehkä lähteä siitä, että kaikilla maapallon täysikäisillä asukkailla on mobiilinetti käytössä, vaikka siinä vaiheessa varmaankin jo jossain paljon yleisemmässä standardissa, joka ei välitä operaattoreista tai muusta sellaisesta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomalaiset nimenomaan suostuvat mihin vaan. Esimerkiksi kun joukkoliikennettä ajetaan vauhdilla alas sekä Helsingin seudulla että sen ulkopuolella juuri kukaan ei valita asiasta. Espoossa heikkenee yli 100 000 ihmisen joukkoliikenneyhteydet ja asiasta on tullut muutama sata kommenttia.


Nimenomaan jos on kyse raha-asoiosta, ovat suomalaiset aikamoisia ketkuja valittamaan ja hyödyntämään porsaanreikiä. Jos kaupasta ei saa alehintaista tuotetta niin ollaan vaatimassa kalliimpaa tuotetta ale-hintaan ja yleensä lopputulos on että kauppa joutuu antamaan. 

Eräs äijä kehui jossain lehti-artikkelissa että on matkustanut junalla pummilla monta vuotta koska ottaa vain 500 euron setelin mukaan ja tarjoaa sitä maksuksi konduktöörille, ja kun hänellä ei ole antaa takaisin, niin äijä on saanut mennä ilmaiseksi, ja aika pitkiäkin matkoja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## iiko

> Ei pidä. Mutta lippu pitää saada silloinkin, kun tulee yllättävä tilanne ja tarve käyttää joukkoliikennettä. Tai silloin, kun matkakortti on unohtunut matkasta. Silloin lippu tulee voida ostaa automaatista joko vaunusta tai pysäkiltä.


Ja kun tätä nyt vähän tulee lisää mietittyä, niin oikeastaan kaikkein hölmöintä on erotella katuja pitkin meneviä liikennevälineitä toisistaan lipunmyynnin suhteen: edellisellä kerralla olet mennyt bussilla ja nyt menet raitiovaunulla. Ai miten niin ei saa lippua, kun bussistakin saa? Oikeastaan jos asia tehtäisiin kunnolla taikka järkevästi (ilmeinen mahdottomuus), kuljettajarahastus lopetettaisiin myös busseistakin. Silloin olisi pakko luoda toimiva kertalippuinfra.

----------


## pehkonen

> Ja kun tätä nyt vähän tulee lisää mietittyä, niin oikeastaan kaikkein hölmöintä on erotella katuja pitkin meneviä liikennevälineitä toisistaan lipunmyynnin suhteen: edellisellä kerralla olet mennyt bussilla ja nyt menet raitiovaunulla. Ai miten niin ei saa lippua, kun bussistakin saa? Oikeastaan jos asia tehtäisiin kunnolla taikka järkevästi (ilmeinen mahdottomuus), kuljettajarahastus lopetettaisiin myös busseistakin. Silloin olisi pakko luoda toimiva kertalippuinfra.


vielä helpompi versio on HSL-vero. Kaikille kansalaisille 15% lisävero tuloista/eduista. Sitten ilmaiset matkat kaikille. Malli Yle nääs.

----------


## moxu

Tosin koska raitiovaunu on hidas, se voitaisiin aivan hyvin muuttaa ilmaispalveluksi. Varsinkin, kun muun joukkoliikenteen lippujen hinnat ovat palvelun laatuun suhteutettuna kovat. Jos kaikki spåraliikenne mahtuu ykkösvyöhykkeen sisään, siinä maksettua kahden vyöhykkeen minimihintaa ei oikeasti voi edes perustella millään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tosin koska raitiovaunu on hidas, se voitaisiin aivan hyvin muuttaa ilmaispalveluksi. Varsinkin, kun muun joukkoliikenteen lippujen hinnat ovat palvelun laatuun suhteutettuna kovat. Jos kaikki spåraliikenne mahtuu ykkösvyöhykkeen sisään, siinä maksettua kahden vyöhykkeen minimihintaa ei oikeasti voi edes perustella millään.


Mutta sitten kun Jokeri ja Laajasalon linjat avaavat niin ei pysy pelkästään ykkösvyöhykkeellä. Tai sitten nämä kaksi linjaa pitää brändätä joksikin muuksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Tosin koska raitiovaunu on hidas


Ratikka on suurin piirtein niin nopea kuin tiheästi rakennetussa kaupunkiympäristössä on käytännöllistä kulkea. 

Kyllä sille voisi ne nopeat metroradat rakentaa, jos km/h lasissa olisi se ylivoimainen laatukriteeri. Mutta jostain syystä keskustan metroradat ovat jääneet vain yhteen, ja senkin rinnalla ajaa usea ratikkalinja.

----------


## tlajunen

> vielä helpompi versio on HSL-vero. Kaikille kansalaisille 15% lisävero tuloista/eduista. Sitten ilmaiset matkat kaikille. Malli Yle nääs.


Muissa ketjuissa on vuosien varrella keskusteltu siitä, miksi tämä on huono idea.

----------


## moxu

> Mutta sitten kun Jokeri ja Laajasalon linjat avaavat niin ei pysy pelkästään ykkösvyöhykkeellä. Tai sitten nämä kaksi linjaa pitää brändätä joksikin muuksi.
> 
> t. Rainer


Tietenkin ne brändätään joksikin muuksi. Katuratikat ovat selkeästi oma tuotteensa, pysyy ykkösvyöhykkeellä ja voi olla ilmainen. Esikaupunkien pikaspårat voivat hyvin pysähdellä sen verran harvoin, että joka tolpalle riittää automaatti -tai jopa olla niin tilavia, että automaatti voi olla kyydissäkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tietenkin ne brändätään joksikin muuksi. Katuratikat ovat selkeästi oma tuotteensa, pysyy ykkösvyöhykkeellä ja voi olla ilmainen. Esikaupunkien pikaspårat voivat hyvin pysähdellä sen verran harvoin, että joka tolpalle riittää automaatti -tai jopa olla niin tilavia, että automaatti voi olla kyydissäkin.


No joo, mutta en minä silti kannata että raitiovaunumatkat olisivat ilmaisia. Joku halvempi hinta joka on pyöristetty alaspäin lähimpään euroon vois tulla kyseeseen, kuten vielä muutama vuosi sitten oli, ja automaatti sisällä joka hyväksyy vain euron kolikoita, niin ei tule ongelmia. Matkakortilla matkustavat maksavat sen mitä bussilla tai metrolla matkustaminen maksaisi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## MJG

> Tietenkin ne brändätään joksikin muuksi. Katuratikat ovat selkeästi oma tuotteensa, pysyy ykkösvyöhykkeellä ja voi olla ilmainen. Esikaupunkien pikaspårat voivat hyvin pysähdellä sen verran harvoin, että joka tolpalle riittää automaatti -tai jopa olla niin tilavia, että automaatti voi olla kyydissäkin.


Tässä vain on se mielenkiintoinen juttu, että keskusta-alueen linjakilometrit ovat ratikkaliikenteen kaikkein kalleimmat. Ne nimittäin määräävät koko linjan kustannustason.

Selitys on yksinkertainen: Kuten mikä tahansa liikenneväline, ratikkakin joudutaan mitoittamaan huippukuorman perusteella. Ratikkaliikenteen tunnusomainen piirre taas on se, että sen kuormitusprofiilia dominoivat lyhyet matkat keskustassa. Mitä suurempi niiden osuus on sen suurempi osa raskaasta kapasiteetista kulkee vajaakuormalla muun osan linjasta. Mitä edullisemmaksi keskustan ratikkaliikenne tehdään, sen suurempi investointi siis joudutaan tekemään tyhjien jakkaroiden kuljettamiseen. Siksi pitää olla jokin insentiivi sille, että kuljetaan Stokkalta Sokokselle jaloin.

Yleinen näköharha on, että "reiluinta" on veloittaa hinta, joka on suoraan verrannollinen matkan pituuteen. Näinhän ei ole, vaan melkoinen osa julkisen liikenteen kustannuksista ei tule itse liikennöinnistä vaan liikennevalmiuden ylläpidosta. Tässä suhteessa julkinen liikenne on konseptimielessä sukua vesilaitokselle, jonka kuluista 1% tulee vedestä ja 99% veden toimitukseen liittyvästä yleisestä infrastruktuurista.

----------


## petteri

> Yleinen näköharha on, että "reiluinta" on veloittaa hinta, joka on suoraan verrannollinen matkan pituuteen. Näinhän ei ole, vaan melkoinen osa julkisen liikenteen kustannuksista ei tule itse liikennöinnistä vaan liikennevalmiuden ylläpidosta.


Sekin on toki huomioitava, että suurin osa kaupunkiliikenteen muuttuvista kustannuksista on aikaan perustuvia ja kuljetulla matkalla on pienempi merkitys kuin käytetyllä ajalla.

----------


## iiko

> Tosin koska raitiovaunu on hidas, se voitaisiin aivan hyvin muuttaa ilmaispalveluksi. Varsinkin, kun muun joukkoliikenteen lippujen hinnat ovat palvelun laatuun suhteutettuna kovat. Jos kaikki spåraliikenne mahtuu ykkösvyöhykkeen sisään, siinä maksettua kahden vyöhykkeen minimihintaa ei oikeasti voi edes perustella millään.


Se, että uudessa vyöhykemallissa pitää aina ostaa kahden vyöhykkeen verran matkaa, on pääasiassa keskustassa liikkuvalle kerta kaikkisen typerä eikä siinä ole kuin rahastuksen makua. Siitä huolimatta en raitiovaunuissakaan kannattaisi ilmaismatkustamista.

----------


## MJG

> Sekin on toki huomioitava, että suurin osa kaupunkiliikenteen muuttuvista kustannuksista on aikaan perustuvia ja kuljetulla matkalla on pienempi merkitys kuin käytetyllä ajalla.


Ja muuttuvienkin kustannusten arvioinnissa keskeisimpänä tekijänä on poliittinen tarkoituksenmukaisuus. Kun sopivasti yhdessä kohdassa lasketaan nousuja ja toisessa matkoja, voidaan todistaa melkein mitä tahansa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Se, että uudessa vyöhykemallissa pitää aina ostaa kahden vyöhykkeen verran matkaa, on pääasiassa keskustassa liikkuvalle kerta kaikkisen typerä eikä siinä ole kuin rahastuksen makua.


Onko uuden vyöhykemallin hinnat jo päätetty? Kirjoituksesi perusteella kun vaikuttaa siltä, että tiedät uuden kahden vyöhykkeen lipun olevan kalliimpi kuin nykyinen Helsingin sisäinen.

----------


## vristo

Takaisku raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiselle Helsingissä:

Helsingin raitiovaunuissa voi tulevaisuudessakin ostaa lipun kuljettajalta http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a146363297...c4e4e187f8719f

----------


## kivisuo

No höh. Jos kuljettajarahastuksesta ei voi kokonaan luopua, eikö sitä voisi ainakin nopeuttaa sillä, että kuljettaja ei antaisi enää vaihtorahaa? Parantaisi siinä sivussa myös HSL:n taloutta.

----------


## tohpeeri

> No höh. Jos kuljettajarahastuksesta ei voi kokonaan luopua, eikö sitä voisi ainakin nopeuttaa sillä, että kuljettaja ei antaisi enää vaihtorahaa? Parantaisi siinä sivussa myös HSL:n taloutta.


Tämä olisi kannatettava asia mutta ei kai sitäkään uskalleta toteuttaa.

----------


## hmikko

Osastolta Suomi on lamansa ansainnut. Arktisessa tietoyhteiskunnassa kaikki toimii, mutta mikään ei onnistu.

----------


## 339-DF

Eikä kellekään ole missään vaiheessa tullut mieleen, että kun käteismaksu nytkin toimii, niin automaattikin voisi olla puhdas käteisautomaatti  jos siis nielemme selityksen siitä, miten tunnusluvun suojaamisesta jotenkin voisi kaikista maailman ratikkakaupungeista juuri Helsingissä tulla ylitsepääsemätön ongelma.

Eikö siellä HSL:ssä nyt keksitä mitään luovempaa keinoa päästä ratikkamatkustajista eroon?

----------


## hmikko

> Eikä kellekään ole missään vaiheessa tullut mieleen, että kun käteismaksu nytkin toimii, niin automaattikin voisi olla puhdas käteisautomaatti


Kolikkojen tyhjenteleminen automaateista on tietty so last millennium. Tavallaan ymmärränkin tuon, eli ei haluta ostaa laajaa systeemiä valmiiksi vanhentunutta tekniikkaa. Etälukemisen mahdottomuutta sen sijaan en suostu ymmärtämään, jos se kerran toimii joka paikassa muualla paitsi arktisissa erityisolosuhteissa.

----------


## MJG

> Takaisku raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiselle Helsingissä:
> 
> Helsingin raitiovaunuissa voi tulevaisuudessakin ostaa lipun kuljettajalta http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a146363297...c4e4e187f8719f


Aivan. Paras tapa nopeuttaa liikennettä on hitsata ovet kiinni.

----------


## Etika

> Kolikkojen tyhjenteleminen automaateista on tietty so last millennium. Tavallaan ymmärränkin tuon, eli ei haluta ostaa laajaa systeemiä valmiiksi vanhentunutta tekniikkaa. Etälukemisen mahdottomuutta sen sijaan en suostu ymmärtämään, jos se kerran toimii joka paikassa muualla paitsi arktisissa erityisolosuhteissa.


Veikkaisin tämän menneen niin, että HSL kysyi, onnistuuko maksaminen ilman, että PIN-koodia koskaan laitetaan, Nets (entinen Luottokunta) vastasi reaktiona "ei", koska tällä hetkellä systeemiin on laitettu tuo tietyin välein kysyvä PIN-koodi ja HSL tyytyi siihen.

Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, myös Lontoossa homma alkoi noin. Mutta TfL ei tuohon tyytynyt vaan neuvotteli kortinantajien kanssa ja kehittelis ratkaisua, kunnes sinne saatiin toimiva ratkaisu.

Mitään säädöstä tai periaatteelista estettähän noissa lähimaksuratkaisuissa ei ole sen suhteen, että ne eivät koskaan kysyisi tunnuslukua joukkoliikenneautomaateissa (näin on esim. Lontoossa). Kyse on vain siitä, mitä Nets on omiin käytäntöihinsä määritellyt systeemin toimintaperiaatteista - ja siitä kuinka tiukasti se niistä pitää kiinni.

----------


## j-lu

HSL ei osaa ja poliitikot jänistävät. Yllättyneitä ovat:

- Juha Mieto
-
-
-

----------


## Salomaa

> Tämä olisi kannatettava asia mutta ei kai sitäkään uskalleta toteuttaa.


Tämä on jossain kaupungeissa käytössä ja on erinomainen nopeuttaja. Eihän se lipun tulostukseen se aika tuhraannu vaan siihen että kuljettaja kaivelee vaihtorahoja.

----------


## zige94

> Veikkaisin tämän menneen niin, että HSL kysyi, onnistuuko maksaminen ilman, että PIN-koodia koskaan laitetaan, Nets (entinen Luottokunta) vastasi reaktiona "ei", koska tällä hetkellä systeemiin on laitettu tuo tietyin välein kysyvä PIN-koodi ja HSL tyytyi siihen.
> 
> Mitään säädöstä tai periaatteelista estettähän noissa lähimaksuratkaisuissa ei ole sen suhteen, että ne eivät koskaan kysyisi tunnuslukua joukkoliikenneautomaateissa (näin on esim. Lontoossa). Kyse on vain siitä, mitä Nets on omiin käytäntöihinsä määritellyt systeemin toimintaperiaatteista - ja siitä kuinka tiukasti se niistä pitää kiinni.


Toi pin-koodin kysyminen on ihan sontaa. Itsellä OP ja ei ole kertaakaan kysynyt pin-koodia (paitsi tietysti kun korttia ekan kerran käytti). Samaten on käytössä OP:lla sekä Nordealla Android-puhelimilla NFC-maksut eli sama kuin fyysisten pankkikorttien lähimaksu, eikä niissäkään piniä kysytä. Lisäksi suomessakin on käytössä välipala automaatteja, mm. Selectan, jotka eivät ikinä kysy pin-koodia ja niissäkään mitään ongelmaa ole ollut. Ainoastaan HSL on jotenkin saanut tästä ongelman.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Miksi lippuautomaattien laittaminen pysäkeille on niin vaikea juttu? Onko raitiovaunupysäkkejä niin paljon loppujen lopuksi? Joka pysäkkiparille siis yksi yksinkertainen automaatti josta saa kertalippuja. Matkailu- ym monimutkaisempia lippuja myytäisiin vain metroasemilla, kioskeissa ym.
Jos automaatit maksavat, niin maksavat ne kai myös itsensä takaisin jos raitiovaunut nopeutuisivat hieman?

t. Rainer

----------


## PepeB

> Toi pin-koodin kysyminen on ihan sontaa. Itsellä OP ja ei ole kertaakaan kysynyt pin-koodia (paitsi tietysti kun korttia ekan kerran käytti). Samaten on käytössä OP:lla sekä Nordealla Android-puhelimilla NFC-maksut eli sama kuin fyysisten pankkikorttien lähimaksu, eikä niissäkään piniä kysytä. Lisäksi suomessakin on käytössä välipala automaatteja, mm. Selectan, jotka eivät ikinä kysy pin-koodia ja niissäkään mitään ongelmaa ole ollut. Ainoastaan HSL on jotenkin saanut tästä ongelman.


Niin, ne automaatit voisi toimia etäluettavilla korteilla, ja mobiilikorttihan toimisi todella hyvin. Samalla voisivat laajentaa, että toimisi Android Pay ja Apple Pay, jotka ulkomailla ovat laajentuneet.

----------


## Koge

> Miksi lippuautomaattien laittaminen pysäkeille on niin vaikea juttu? Onko raitiovaunupysäkkejä niin paljon loppujen lopuksi? Joka pysäkkiparille siis yksi yksinkertainen automaatti josta saa kertalippuja. Matkailu- ym monimutkaisempia lippuja myytäisiin vain metroasemilla, kioskeissa ym.
> Jos automaatit maksavat, niin maksavat ne kai myös itsensä takaisin jos raitiovaunut nopeutuisivat hieman?
> 
> t. Rainer


Minun mielestäni ei olisi edes kohtuutonta, että lippuja saisi vain esimerkiksi noin joka toiselta pysäkkiparilta. Joka pysäkillä pitäisi toki olla merkittynä selkeästi, missä lähin lipunmyyntipaikka on, oli se sitten toisella ratikkapysäkillä tai läheisellä metroasemalla. Esimerkiksi Bunkkerin pysäkille olisi turha asentaa lipunmyyntiautomaattia, kun Länsiterminaalin automaatti on niin lähellä. Metro- ja rautatieasemien läheisille pysäkeille ei välttämättä tarvitsisi ollenkaan automaatteja, koska asemilla sellaiset jo on.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Minun mielestäni ei olisi edes kohtuutonta, että lippuja saisi vain esimerkiksi noin joka toiselta pysäkkiparilta. Joka pysäkillä pitäisi toki olla merkittynä selkeästi, missä lähin lipunmyyntipaikka on, oli se sitten toisella ratikkapysäkillä tai läheisellä metroasemalla. Esimerkiksi Bunkkerin pysäkille olisi turha asentaa lipunmyyntiautomaattia, kun Länsiterminaalin automaatti on niin lähellä. Metro- ja rautatieasemien läheisille pysäkeille ei välttämättä tarvitsisi ollenkaan automaatteja, koska asemilla sellaiset jo on.


  Kuulostaa fiksulta mutta miten saisi asioista päättävät ajattelemaan samoin.

----------


## PSi

...tai miksi matkakortinluija ei voisi matkakortin sijaan tai lisäksi toimia lähimaksuominaisuudella varustetulla pankki- tai luottokortilla, kuten esimerkiksi Lontoossa, jossa jopa S-pankin VISA toimii matkakorttina? Ei tarvittaisi enää rahan käsittelyä missään. Jos ei omista etämaksuominaisuudella varustettua kortiia ostakoot rahalla kerta- tai päivälipun vaikka R-kioskista, tai sen matkakortin.

http://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/a1411452644479

pekka

----------


## zige94

> Niin, ne automaatit voisi toimia etäluettavilla korteilla, ja mobiilikorttihan toimisi todella hyvin. Samalla voisivat laajentaa, että toimisi Android Pay ja Apple Pay, jotka ulkomailla ovat laajentuneet.


Android Payn ja Apple Payn toiminen suomessa on enemmän em. yritysten ja pankkin välisistä sopimuksista kiinni. Kummallakaan ei toistaiseksi ole kiinnostusta laajentaa suomeen eikä pankeillakaan oikein, etenkin kun juuri OP ja Nordea on kehittänyt omat vastaavansa, joten itse en koe edes tarvetta noille mainituille Paylle. Ratikkaan tuleva automaattihan oli tarkotus olla NFC-etäluvulla varustettu, sitten HSL jänisti tosta pin-koodi syystä vaikka mm. Selectan automaatit toimii 100% ongelmitta etäluvulla eikä pinkoodin syöttöä mahdollisuutta löydy. Kuten aikasemminkin todettu niin se on ihan vaan siitä kiinni, miten sen maksujärjestelmän laittaa toimimaan.

----------


## PepeB

> Android Payn ja Apple Payn toiminen suomessa on enemmän em. yritysten ja pankkin välisistä sopimuksista kiinni. Kummallakaan ei toistaiseksi ole kiinnostusta laajentaa suomeen eikä pankeillakaan oikein, etenkin kun juuri OP ja Nordea on kehittänyt omat vastaavansa, joten itse en koe edes tarvetta noille mainituille Paylle. Ratikkaan tuleva automaattihan oli tarkotus olla NFC-etäluvulla varustettu, sitten HSL jänisti tosta pin-koodi syystä vaikka mm. Selectan automaatit toimii 100% ongelmitta etäluvulla eikä pinkoodin syöttöä mahdollisuutta löydy. Kuten aikasemminkin todettu niin se on ihan vaan siitä kiinni, miten sen maksujärjestelmän laittaa toimimaan.


Juu niinhän se on, mutta eikös se toimisi ulkomaalaisten kanssa?
Mutta voisi sen NFC-alustan laittaa niihin automaatteihin, koska se voisi lisätä mobiilikortin käyttöä.

----------


## j-lu

Huvittava yksityiskohta muuten, että ketju on avattu pari kuukautta vajaat yksitoista (11) vuotta sitten ja alkaa seuvaavasti:




> Kuljettajarahastus loppuu kuitenkin 2007.


PItäisikö järjestää kuljettajarahastuksen loppumisen alkamisen kymmenvuotisjuhlat ensi kesänä?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Huvittava yksityiskohta muuten, että ketju on avattu pari kuukautta vajaat yksitoista (11) vuotta sitten ja alkaa seuvaavasti:
> 
> 
> 
> PItäisikö järjestää kuljettajarahastuksen loppumisen alkamisen kymmenvuotisjuhlat ensi kesänä?


  Kyllä, ja sen kunniaksi kaikki matkustavat raitiovaunussa kertamaksulla eikä missään nimessä tasarahalla ja mahdollisimman moni samassa vaunussa.

----------


## samulih

> Kyllä, ja sen kunniaksi kaikki matkustavat raitiovaunussa kertamaksulla eikä missään nimessä tasarahalla ja mahdollisimman moni samassa vaunussa.


Pidetäänköhän ihmisiä tyhminä kun kaikki tehdään aina vaikean kautta, asia olisi vain niin että lippuja saa vain esmes joka toiselta pysäkiltä automaatista jne. "learn to live it..." nyt puuhaillaan sitten kaikkea muuta ja ollaan 20 euron setelin kanssa kiistelemässä vaihtorahan määrästä, kuten kerran kun yhteenlasku ei onnistunut...  Miksiköhän joukkoliikenne rakennetaan vähemmistölle ja enemmistö sitten kiehuu penkissä...

----------


## 339-DF

> PItäisikö järjestää kuljettajarahastuksen loppumisen alkamisen kymmenvuotisjuhlat ensi kesänä?


Juhlitaanko samalla myös raitioliikenteen nopeuttamista? Paikkoina voisivat olla esimerkiksi upouuden Reijolankadun raitiotien sekakaista tai vaikka Mikonkatu, jonne hiljattain tuli 10 km/h nopeusrajoitus.

----------


## jodo

Varsovassa kuljettaja myy lippuja raitiovaunuissa ja busseissa joissa ei vielä ole lippuautomaatteja, mutta kuljettajalla on oikeus kieltäytyä myymästä lippuja jos vaunu/auto on myöhässä aikataulustaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Jaahas. Muistatteko, miten Höseli piti aivan mahdottomana raitiovaunujen kertalippuautomaatteja, koska joku saattaa kurkkia olan yli pin-koodia? Sitä pin-koodia, jota ei oikeastaan kysytä, mutta satunnaisesti kysytään silti. No, jostain syystä Rakennusvirasto on silti pystynyt toteuttamaan pinkoodittomat parkkilippuautomaatit: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1469591103942

Eli mikä parkkipuolella onnistuu, on ratikoissa mahdotonta, koska HSL.

----------


## vristo

Samaten Göteborgin ratikoissa: korttiautomaatissa on mangneettijuovalukija. Siitä kun vetäisee luottokortilla niin kone sylkäisee halutun lipun.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ai9c58y6jo...45619.jpg?dl=0

----------


## Salomaa

Tulin juuri Tukholmasta ja totesin erinomaiseksi järjestelmän, jossa kuljettaja ei myy lippuja. Bussiin nousu tapahtuu sujuvasti, koska matkustaja ei kuljettajan kanssa lippukauppaa tekemään eikä neuvottelmaan sopivista rahoista eikä kulkuväylä tukkeudu. Lippuja voi ostaa riittävän monesta paikasta etukäteen. Itse ostin liput Gabriellan infosta.

En näe mitään syytä miksi tähän ei voitaisi siirtyä Helsingissäkin. Saavutetut edut ovat varmasti haittoja suuremmat.

----------


## hana

> Tulin juuri Tukholmasta ja totesin erinomaiseksi järjestelmän, jossa kuljettaja ei myy lippuja. Bussiin nousu tapahtuu sujuvasti, koska matkustaja ei kuljettajan kanssa lippukauppaa tekemään eikä neuvottelmaan sopivista rahoista eikä kulkuväylä tukkeudu. Lippuja voi ostaa riittävän monesta paikasta etukäteen. Itse ostin liput Gabriellan infosta.
> 
> En näe mitään syytä miksi tähän ei voitaisi siirtyä Helsingissäkin. Saavutetut edut ovat varmasti haittoja suuremmat.


Olen samaa mieltä vaikka kuljettajan lippukontrolli vähentääkin jonkin verran liputta matkustamista. Se lisäisi kuitenkin sujuvuutta ja pois jäisi käteisestä aiheutuvat kulut. Harmi vaan että en ole nähnyt mitään hanketta joka tähtää kuljettajarahastuksen loppumiseen busseissa.

----------


## Minä vain

Ei missään tapauksessa. Se, ettei bussinkuljettaja myy lippuja, tuntuu kivalta ellei asiaa ajattele tarkemmin, mutta ongelma on se, mitä sitten tapahtuu, jos kaikki ei toimi niin kuin matkustaja on suunnitellut. 

Mainitulla Gabriellalla ei esimerkiksi myydä kuin 75 minuutin ja 24 tunnin lippuja. Jos omistaa oikean muovisen matkakortin ja kaikki menee kuin Strömsössa, voi ostaa sille netissä ennen matkaa 72 tunnin lipun ja lippu löytyy kortilta kun nousee bussin kyytiin. Mutta jos käykin niin ettei kortti ole vielä päivittynyt, joutuu olemaan kuljettajan armon varassa tai kävelemään yli kilometrin. Toinen vaihtoehto on maksaa 43 SEK siitä ilosta, että pääsee varmasti Slussenin metroasemalle, josta saa ostaa 72 tunnin lipun netin sijaan automaatista tai kioskilta.

Tuossa tapauksessa selviää tosiaan kävelemälläkin myyntipisteeseen, mutta lienee helppo hahmottaa, että myyntipistettä ei välttämättä ole ollenkaan tarjolla sijainnin tai kellonajan takia. Ja vaikka myyntipiste olisi kävelymatkan päässä ja auki, voi silti myöhästyä sen takia menosta, johon oli menossa, koska aikaa lipun ostoon kului kauan. 

Sekä kävelymatkan että ajankäytön ongelma onkin ratkaistu HSL-alueella oikein niin että kertalipun ostamisesta peritään naurettavan korkea hinta, jolloin sellaisia ei osteta kuin poikkeustapauksissa. En näe itse siinäkään mitään vikaa, että ne kerrat kun Helsingissä kaikki ei mene kuin Strömsössä, esimerkiksi kortti jäi takin taskuun, kertalippu olisi vielä nykyistä kalliimpi ja samalla sopiva tasasumma, esimerkiksi 1 5  / 2/L 8 , 3 10 .

----------


## Melamies

> Olen samaa mieltä vaikka kuljettajan lippukontrolli vähentääkin jonkin verran liputta matkustamista. Se lisäisi kuitenkin sujuvuutta ja pois jäisi käteisestä aiheutuvat kulut. Harmi vaan että en ole nähnyt mitään hanketta joka tähtää kuljettajarahastuksen loppumiseen busseissa.


Kuljettajan lippujen myynti ja lippukontrolli ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Nythän meillä pysäkkiaikoja lisää kuljettajan tehtävä valvoa myönteinen piippaus matkakortinlukijasta jokaisen matkustajan kohdalla. Koska en ole matkustanut Tukholmassa vuosiin lähibuseilla, niin kertokaa miten asia siellä on nykyisin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Koska en ole matkustanut Tukholmassa vuosiin lähibuseilla, niin kertokaa miten asia siellä on nykyisin.


Kuljettaja valvoo maksaneisuuden kyytiin noustessa.

----------


## hana

> Kuljettajan lippujen myynti ja lippukontrolli ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Nythän meillä pysäkkiaikoja lisää kuljettajan tehtävä valvoa myönteinen piippaus matkakortinlukijasta jokaisen matkustajan kohdalla. Koska en ole matkustanut Tukholmassa vuosiin lähibuseilla, niin kertokaa miten asia siellä on nykyisin.


Tarkoitin aiemmassa viestissä että itse poistaisin sekä kuljettajan lipunmyynnin että kuljettajan lippukontrollin. Nykyään alkaa olemaan riittävän hyvät mahdollisuudet hankkia lippu kun on eri liikkeitä mistä saa lippuja, automaatteja ja ennen kaikkea mahdollisuus mobiililippuun.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tarkoitin aiemmassa viestissä että itse poistaisin sekä kuljettajan lipunmyynnin että kuljettajan lippukontrollin. Nykyään alkaa olemaan riittävän hyvät mahdollisuudet hankkia lippu kun on eri liikkeitä mistä saa lippuja, automaatteja ja ennen kaikkea mahdollisuus mobiililippuun.


Se muutama sekunti joka Tukholmalaisessa järjestelmässä kuluu lisää siihen, että matkustajat käyttävär SL-Access -korttinsa lukijalaitteella ja kuljettaja kontrolloi onko lippu voimassa vai ei, ei pidennä pysäkkiaikaa kuin marginaalisesti sillä Tukholmassa, toisin kuin HSL -alueella, asia on osattu tehdä järkevästi:

Nykyisinhän koko SL -alueella matkalle on kiinteä (30 SEK) hinta matkakortilla matkustettaessa riippumatta siitä matkustaako Tegelvikshamnenista (= Vikingin terminaali) Slussenille (1 pysäkinväli 400 -sarjan linjoilla) vaiko Norrtäljestä Nynäshamniin. 75 min. vaihto-oikeus sisältyy lipun hintaan kuten meilläkin.

Ennen nykyistä systeemiä käytössä oli järjestelmä jota voisi melko hyvin verrata tulevaan HSL -alueen vyöhykejärjestelmään. Tällöin -toisin kuin meillä jossa asia on onnistuttu jälleen kerran tekemään mahdollisimman vaikeaksi- matkustaja, lunastaessaan itselleen matkakortin, valitsi sille ns. "perusmatkan" (esim. matka vyöhykkeellä A) joka ohjelmoitiin valmiiksi kortille ja joka oli matka jonka henkilö kaikkein useimmiten teki.
Meikäläisessä tulevassa järjestelmässä tämä voisi vastata esim. AB -vyöhykkeen matkaa.
Kun sitten matkustaja teki tämän perusmatkan mukaisen matkan hänen ei tarvinnut -jälleen toisin kuin täällä- tehdä muuta kuin näytää kortti lukijalle kausilipun tavoin, järjestelmä valvoi oliko vaihtoaikaa jäljellä vai ei ja veloitti matkan hinnan automaattisesti jos näin ei ollut. Vasta silloin, jos hän satunnaisesti matkusti jollain muulla vyöhykealueella kuin mitä perusmatkaksi ohjelmoitu matka oli hänen piti sählätä kortinlukijan painikkeiden kanssa.
Matkanteko oli sujuvaa ja kuljettajan kontrolli esti liputta matkustamisen hyvin.

Noh, meillä Suomessahan kaikki pitää tehdä sen vaikeimman kaavan mukaan sen sijaan että matkustaminen tehtäisiin MATKUSTAJALLE helpoksi ja sujuvaksi...

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Noh, meillä Suomessahan kaikki pitää tehdä sen vaikeimman kaavan mukaan sen sijaan että matkustaminen tehtäisiin MATKUSTAJALLE helpoksi ja sujuvaksi...


Älä sano, että Suomessa. Tampereella on nyt käytössä vyöhykemalli ja se toimii juuri niin kuin selitit sen Tukholmassa toimineen. Eli matkakortilla on perusalue arvolla maksettavia matkoja varten, jonka asiakas voi itse määritellä tai vaihtaa. Vanhoille korteille perusalueeksi vaihtui automaattisesti AB. Se ero on, että mitään nappeja ei ole, vaan halutessaan poikkeavan matkan, kortti luetaan kuljettajan laitteella ja kuljettaja syöttää poikkeavan matkan tiedot. Raitiovaunua varten tarvittaneen sitten jo jonkinlaiset napitkin.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Älä sano, että Suomessa. Tampereella on nyt käytössä vyöhykemalli ja se toimii juuri niin kuin selitit sen Tukholmassa toimineen. Eli matkakortilla on perusalue arvolla maksettavia matkoja varten, jonka asiakas voi itse määritellä tai vaihtaa. Vanhoille korteille perusalueeksi vaihtui automaattisesti AB. Se ero on, että mitään nappeja ei ole, vaan halutessaan poikkeavan matkan, kortti luetaan kuljettajan laitteella ja kuljettaja syöttää poikkeavan matkan tiedot. Raitiovaunua varten tarvittaneen sitten jo jonkinlaiset napitkin.


Toki asiakkaan täytyisi kertoa tuon poikkeavan matkustamisen halu myös kuljettajalle. Sitä täällä vieläkin moni opiskelee. Ja tietoa asiakkaista jotka ovat periaatteesta "minähän en matkojani kuljettajalle kerro" ja asioivat säännöllisesti NYSSE:n kanssa vaatien rahoja takaisin liian suurista veloituksista (oletusmatkan mukaan ja ovat kulkeneet vähemmän). Ehkä NYSSE opettaa ajan kanssa. 

Mielestäni ainoa aukoton keino luoda rahastusmalli jossa on vyöhykkeet on se, että autoon tullessa matkakortti lukeutuu automaattisesti (lukija ovien karmeissa, vaikutuksen ylettämään koko oviaukon kattavaksi) järjestelmään paikannuksen mukaiselle pysäkille/vyöhykkeelle ja poistuessa sama tapahtuisi automaattisesti. Tällöin asiakkaan ei tarvitsisi tehdä erikoistoimenpiteitä ja tätä kautta myös kaikki ovet voitaisiin valjastaa kyytiinnousuoviksi. Käteismatkustajille vain etuovi. Ainoat poikkeustilanteet olisivat tilanteet joissa asikkaan täytyy poistua autosta muualta kuin ovesta, onneksi nämä käytännössä onnettomuustilanteet (ikkunat ja kattoluukut) ovat hyvin harvinaisia. Ainakin toivottavasti. Tietysti vaatii vikatilanteissa auton vaihtamisen heti jos paikannus tai ovilukijat lakkaavat toimimasta. Ongelma lienee se, onko niin tehokasta lukijaa että sillä voisi lukea kortin auton oven kokoisessa tilassa ilman erityistä kortin näyttämistä lukijalle?

----------


## Rebiaf

> Ongelma lienee se, onko niin tehokasta lukijaa että sillä voisi lukea kortin auton oven kokoisessa tilassa ilman erityistä kortin näyttämistä lukijalle?


Tekniikka on jo olemassa. Ei tälle korttityypille, mutta taajuusaluetta vaihtamalla onnistuu. Käytän erästä parkkihallia, jonka portti aukeaa kun kortti on auton tuulilasilla tai kojelaudalla, metrin tai parin päässä antennista.

----------


## Makke93

Nyt kun Helsingin ratikat on kulkenut 1,5 kuukautta ilman kuljettajarahastusta, osaako kukaan vakikäyttäjistä kertoa, onko huomannut eroa matka-ajoissa? Onko jopa joltain linjalta varaa vähentää vaunu?

----------


## 339-DF

Melkein väittäisin, ettei matka-ajoissa ole muutoksia tapahtunut. Pelkkä kuljettajarahastuksen lopettaminen ainoana keinona kun ei näy oikeastaan missään. Se vähentää matka-aikojen satunnaisvaihtelua, mikä antaa paremmat mahdollisuudet suunnitella tehokkaampia valoetuuksia. Jos niitä etuuksia ei suunnitella, hyöty ei realisoidu paitsi äärimmäissä tapauksissa. (Tätä ei pidä ymmärtää niin, että kuljettajarahastuksen lopettaminen oli turhaa. Ei ollut. Niitä tehokkaita valoetuuksia kun ei ole mahdollista suunnitella, jos satunnaisvaihtelu on suurta. Nyt satunnaisvaihtelua aiheuttavat lähinnä törttöilevät taksit, väärinpysäköidyt autot ja pyörätuoliramppia edellyttävät matkustajat. Toivottavasti näitä tekijöitä kuitenkin on sen verran vähän, että se valosuunnittelu saadaan pikkuhiljaa etenemään.)

Niitä äärimmäisiä tapauksia ovat lähinnä satamat, Rautatieaseman pysäkki ja kesäaikaan satunnaisesti Kauppatori, joskin turistikolmosen lakkauttaminen on vähentänyt Kauppatorin kertalippuostoja merkittävästi.

----------


## iiko

> Melkein väittäisin, ettei matka-ajoissa ole muutoksia tapahtunut. Pelkkä kuljettajarahastuksen lopettaminen ainoana keinona kun ei näy oikeastaan missään. Se vähentää matka-aikojen satunnaisvaihtelua, mikä antaa paremmat mahdollisuudet suunnitella tehokkaampia valoetuuksia. Jos niitä etuuksia ei suunnitella, hyöty ei realisoidu paitsi äärimmäissä tapauksissa. (Tätä ei pidä ymmärtää niin, että kuljettajarahastuksen lopettaminen oli turhaa. Ei ollut. Niitä tehokkaita valoetuuksia kun ei ole mahdollista suunnitella, jos satunnaisvaihtelu on suurta. Nyt satunnaisvaihtelua aiheuttavat lähinnä törttöilevät taksit, väärinpysäköidyt autot ja pyörätuoliramppia edellyttävät matkustajat. Toivottavasti näitä tekijöitä kuitenkin on sen verran vähän, että se valosuunnittelu saadaan pikkuhiljaa etenemään.)


Aika vahvasti tukee omia havaintojani. Säännöllisenä kutosen käyttäjänä olisin vahvasti samaa mieltä. Jos nyt pysäkiltä pääseekin paremmin liikkeelle, niin S on edessä jo seuraavassa risteyksessä. 

Olen varmaan tämän sanonut jo jossain keskustelussa aiemminkin, niin oikeastaan linjastouudistus tuotti lisää pullonkauloja. Otan kurvin esimerkkinä: Se, että kaksi linjaa kääntyy nykyään Hesarille, muodostaa hidasteen, sillä valoille ei käsittääkseni ole tehty mitään. Tämä muuten heikentää ennustettavuutta parilla seuraalla pysäkillä, miten kutonen siihen saapuu: Jos ehtii ykkösen edelle kurviin, saa nopeammin valot ja saapuminen tapahtuu parisen minuuttia aiemmin.

----------

